# dar de alta / cuota de alta (servicio)



## tom29

Hola

Me gustaria saber lo que es "cuota de alta" en España. Es cuando se compra un abono y tambien me gustaria saber si esta relacionad con el "sin/con alta" que se ve con los movíles. Siento no ser mas preciso pero es que es algo muy confuso para mi.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Domtom

_darse de alta_ significa _s'inscrire_. Y _pagar la cuota de alta_, es _s'inscrire payant la quote-part_.


----------



## tom29

Osea, la cuota de alta seria el importe que se debe pagar para abonarse ?


----------



## Domtom

Sí, es esto.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Quote-part d'incorporation.


----------



## tom29

¡Ahora entiendo! 

Gracias


----------



## shelmiket

cuota de alta: c´est le montant à payer lorsque tu signes le contrat ppour obtenir un portable
sin alta: un portable avec une carte sim, pas de contrat
con alta: avec un contrat


----------



## soy-yo

Nueva pregunta

​
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre la phrase. Ce "dar de alta "me pose toujours problème, et de plus dans ce contexte :

 El debate sobre prostitución ha vuelto a activarse en España, tras la sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Andalucía por la que obliga a un empresario *a dar de alta en* la Seguridad Social a las doce mujeres que tiene en su local ejerciendo la prostitución.

Qui fait quoi ? 

Gracias


----------



## Domtom

Significa que las obliga a "les affilier/enregistrer/inscrire/immatriculer" a la Seguridad Social. El empresario debe "apuntarlas" (1) a la Seguridad Social.

----

(1) No se dice "apuntarlas", pero es para explicar.


----------



## GURB

Hola
C'est simplement: _déclarer à la S.S._


----------



## soy-yo

Muchas gracias, 

Acabo de ver, despues de sus respuestas, esta traduccion en el WR. Es la ultima, no la conocia de este modo.

Conocia solamente  "le han dado de alta" : on lui a permis de sortir, de reprendre le travail.

Otra vez muchas gracias, como se dice en francés : je serais moins bête en me couchant.


----------



## Domtom

soy-yo said:


> obliga a un empresario *a dar de alta en* la Seguridad Social a las doce mujeres


 


soy-yo said:


> traduccion en el WR. [...] "le han dado de alta" : on lui a permis de sortir, de reprendre le travail.


 
obliga a un empresario *a dar de alta en* la SS a las doce mujeres = obliga a un empresario *a que retomen el trabajo* las doce mujeres.

En efecto: entrar a trabajar y darse de alta en la SS, son dos hechos indisolublemente unidos.

Y aún:

obliga a un empresario *a readmitir a* las doce mujeres.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Domtom,
Prefiero tu primera respuesta para el contexto : inscrire
Gracias


----------



## tichititita

Nueva pregunta

​ 
salut, common est-ce que je traduit -- darse de alta y darse de baja en un servicio telefónico por ejemplo
merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

darse de alta: "s'abonner"
darse de baja: "résilier le contrat". Ver ejemplo:
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:YQH3P_Q-5tMJ:www.web-mobile.net/index.php%3Fshowtopic%3D15124+s%27abonner+r%C3%A9silier+un+contrat+t%C3%A9l%C3%A9phone&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=16&gl=es


----------



## tichititita

Merci beaucoup, c`est très clair. À bientôt


----------



## xune

Domtom said:


> obliga a un empresario *a dar de alta en* la SS a las doce mujeres = obliga a un empresario *a que retomen el trabajo* las doce mujeres.
> 
> En efecto: entrar a trabajar y darse de alta en la SS, son dos hechos indisolublemente unidos.
> 
> Y aún:
> 
> obliga a un empresario *a readmitir a* las doce mujeres.


 
Hola,
No estoy muy de acuerdo con el sentido dado aquí a "dar de alta" como *readmitir *o *retomar el trabajo.* Ambas interpretaciones indican que ha habido un cese previo de actividad cuando no tiene por que ser el caso. Es más, inducen incluso a pensar que ha habido un despido previo, lo cual aquí no tiene relación. Dichas mujeres trabajaban en el local de alterne sin contrato laboral (una práctica frecuente, no sólo en los de alterne si no en la hostelería en general; entrar a trabajar y darse de alta en la SS no son dos hechos indisolublemente unidos en la vida real). La sentencia obiliga a *dar de alta* en la seguridad social, es decir, que el empresario asegure a unas "trabajadoras" que hasta entonces venían relizando su labor sin contrato alguno.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola xune:
Efectivamente aquí NO corresponde a "readmitir o retomar el trabajo" ya que, para ello, tendría que haber habido un despido improcedente, lo que no es el caso ya que hablamos de personas que están trabajando sin declarar.

Aquí sería "déclarer à la S.S.", como indica GURB, o lo mencionado en el post 2 de Domtom.


----------



## Gallonuevo

Nueva pregunta

​ 
Bonjour,

j'ai une question sur l'expression "alta de recibos" dans lle contexte bancaire

Resultado del alta por copia de recibos

Alta de recibos aún no finalizada. 

Merci de votre aimable collaboration et meilleurs voeux pour l'an tout "neuf"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Gallonuevo:

Je vais passer par un exemple, ne sachant pas trop sinon comment expliquer ça.

Tu demandes, par exemple, à ta banque de débiter directement tous les mois ta facture d'électricité de ton compte bancaire. La banque doit donc faire les démarches pour que ta pétition soit prise en compte. Lorsque tout sera prêt à fonctionner, "el alta" sera effective et donc tes factures seront débitées directement à travers ta banque. C'est l'enregistrement de ta demande et le fait que tout soit OK, à partir du moment où on donnera de "alta" les factures à payer comme ça, les paiements d'électricité seront débités automatiquement de ton compte.  

Pas sûre d'être très claire...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Asthenia182

Nueva pregunta

​ 
Bonjour, comment traduire le "darlo de alta" dans cette phrase:

_"Pues os digo wifi no hay pero podeis darlo de alta con oferta el telefono mas internet unos 35 o 40 euros al mes"_


----------



## Tina.Irun

_



"Pues os digo wifi no hay pero podéis darlo de alta con oferta del teléfono más internet unos 35 o 40 euros al mes"

Click to expand...

_Bonjour,
Nous parlons d'un ordinateur ? Dar de alta el ordenador con oferta ...
On pourrait le traduire par : "vous pouvez souscrire un abonnement (pour l'ordinateur) avec ..."


----------



## Patricia75

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola:
Estoy buscando cómo decir darse de baja de un boletín que una persona recibe de forma asidua por email.
No he encontrado la traducción en el diccionario, ya que esta se refiere a darse de baja de un contrato o salir.
Mi frase es:
Si deseas darte de baja, introduce sólo tu correo electrónico.

Gracias!


----------



## swift

Hola:

Se désabonner à // Résilier l'abonnement. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## amary_c

*Nueva pregun**ta*​
Yo también estoy buscando como se dice "darse de baja" del Padrón Municipal. Alguien lo sabe???

Gracias


----------



## bib76

Patricia75 said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> Hilos unidos​
> Hola:
> Estoy buscando cómo decir darse de baja de un boletín que una persona recibe de forma asidua por email.
> No he encontrado la traducción en el diccionario, ya que esta se refiere a darse de baja de un contrato o salir.
> Mi frase es:
> Si deseas darte de baja, introduce sólo tu correo electrónico.
> 
> Gracias!


Hola
Se désinscrire.
Pour confirmer votre désincription de la mailing  liste veuillez cliquer sur le lien ci-dessous._....._


----------



## mllerose

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos

​ 
Bonjour,

Je suis sur un texte (manuel d'utilisation). Et je n'ai aucune idée de ce que peut bien vouloir dire "alta del servicio" dans la phrase suivante :

(Consulte *alta del servicio* y tarifas a su técnico o al Dpto. de Atención al Cliente ***

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Il s'agit de l'inscription, ou de la mise en marche du service en question.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marie3933

J'ai une autre question qui m'embarrasse depuis des années.

Comment dirait-on en français, en parlant d'un logement à louer où l'eau et l'électricité n'ont pas été coupées par la compagnie, *"el agua/la luz está de alta"* ?

Merci d'avance de me répondre.


----------



## Philippides

L'abonnement n'a pas été résilié


----------



## Marie3933

Merci, Philipides.
Et à la forme affirmative ? Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## galizano

L'eau/le gaz est en service ? http://www.monenergie.net/mise-en-service-edf.php


----------



## Marie3933

Merci, Galizano !


----------



## louuu

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai bien lu et relu les différentes publications sur "alta/dar de alta/etc.", mais je reste toujours indécise pour ma traduction.
La phrase est la suivante, dans un petit avenant à un contrat de bail commercial. Le terme se répète ensuite tout au long des paragraphes suivants :

"Que el Arrendatario haya *obtenido el alta de la compañía eléctrica* con una potencia contratada de 148 Kw (el "*Alta de Suministro Eléctrico*")."

Tentative : Que le Preneur ait obtenu la confirmation de la compagnie d'électricité, de la mise en service de la fourniture électrique, d'une puissance de 148 kW (la "confirmation de la mise en service de la fourniture électrique").​
Un peu long, non ?
J'ai le nez sur ce texte depuis hier, et je ne parviens pas à faire mieux. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Philippides

Pourquoi pas : 
- que le preneur ait contracté/pris un abonnement de la compagnie d'électricité 
- que le locataire se soit abonné auprès de la compagnie d'électricité


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
- que le locataire ait souscrit un contrat d'électricité ...


----------



## louuu

Philippides said:


> Pourquoi pas :
> - que le preneur ait contracté/pris un abonnement de la compagnie d'électricité
> - que le locataire se soit abonné auprès de la compagnie d'électricité



Merci à tous les deux, @Philippides et @Tina.Irun 
J'allais chercher bien trop loin, alors que la solution la plus simple était en fait la plus logique. C'était surtout la forme substantive (celle entre parenthèses à la fin de la phrase), qu'ils reprennent après à toutes les sauces, qui me chagrinait.

Bon week-end à vous !


----------



## Philippides

Tina.Irun said:


> que le locataire ait souscrit un contrat d'électricité ...


 Souscrire ! Voilà le mot que je cherchais !


----------

